# Where there's 'Smoke' there's fire



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Is it too early for articles?

Harvick gets called to the trailer for what appeared to be a congratulating 'donut'. 

Stupart says 'Bulls4it' on National TV in an arrogant episode.

Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

LOL, that's Stewart for ya :thumbsup:. He stuffs Harvick, so naturally Harvick's pissed because Stewart knocked his left front fender in causing him to drop to something like 7th, so he gives him some love after the race...I thought it was appropriate, but then hearing he was call "in" well...

As for Stewart swearing...Did it on purpose to see what he could get away with, I'm sure.

Controversy is great isn't it???


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> Is it too early for articles?
> 
> Harvick gets called to the trailer for what appeared to be a congratulating 'donut'.
> 
> ...



hey jason got a news flash for ya... do some summer racing and work on your whips and dont watch so much tv.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodwreck32001 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Jet,

Stewart did it on purpose-Sr used to do it all the time--rubbin people that is. If ur good at it, the other guy drops back and u go forward. As for his comment in VL, i hope NASCAR follows suit like the other times. CYA


PS---U got mail


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

bologna said:


> hey jason got a news flash for ya... do some summer racing and work on your whips and dont watch so much tv.... :thumbsup:


I can't Brock...waiting on graphite!


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.nascar.com/2007/news/headlines/cup/07/31/tstewart.docked.points/index.html

Sweeeet


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

Hmmmm.....here we have a guy that made it big on talent alone, he speaks his mind, & people want to criticise him for this. GET OVER IT!!! Tony may not be PC according to the "Retail Racing Handbook", but I bet neither are most of the fans that watch racing...yes, even door-banger fans.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Get over what...telling my kids to get out of the room when Tony is doing an interview or radio transmission? C'mon! Next thing you'll be telling us is that it's O.K. for pro ball players to hold dog fights and use steroids. He's in the public eye...he's a 'role model'...he should and can speak his mind without using expletives...he knew it was wrong when he did it...and all 'professionals' should be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jul 12, 2004)

What's blowing my mind is that Tony got a $25K + points for saying that on "Cable/ESPN" Television......

But, JR only got a $10K fine + points, on "National/NBC" Television......

Dialed


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Bill...it's been a while for JR - inflation!


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

Depending on the ages of your kids....they probably hear/see worse on a lot of cable shows, or at the movies. 

I usually don't watch, but I read that Kyle Petty actually dropped an F-Bomb a few weeks back while he was mic'd up for a TNT, in race analysis...if so, where's his fine???? 

I guess I'm just tired of all of the fines for people walking a different line than what the almighty France family wants them to. Let these guys be themselves! How many times have we heard, how the Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota was running good, but we couldn't quite get the handle as the race went on, but we're happy to leave here with a 22nd place? BALONEY.....tell the people that it handled like a shopping cart, & the team missed the boat all weekend, & that you should've had a slow moving vehicle triangle plastered on the rear bumper!!! Wait...now I am dreaming!!! LOL


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> Get over what...telling my kids to get out of the room when Tony is doing an interview or radio transmission? C'mon! Next thing you'll be telling us is that it's O.K. for pro ball players to hold dog fights and use steroids. He's in the public eye...he's a 'role model'...he should and can speak his mind without using expletives...he knew it was wrong when he did it...and all 'professionals' should be held accountable for their actions.


put the race on three second delay and bleep the few words that come from these drivers that may be offensive. If your concerned about that three second delay not being live enough for you then go to the freakin race and see it live. This way it'll be the networks decision what can be broadcasted and everyone can find somethin else to fuss about!
There, problem solved but Nascar won't do that b/c their about makin money and Cussing makes them money. so don't watch the race if you don't like people.

delete delete delete.... I have an edit button but tony doesn't.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Watch the new show 'Amazing Grace' on TNT. They say a lot more than BS and show a lot more than HBO is seems. Go TONY!


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

I am just glad someone is saying something outside the box - so many guys, including JR (and I am a JR fan), say what they are supposed to and that's it. They need to have strings, so the announcers can pull them when they want an interview and a prerecorded messege will pop out, the same one we hear each week, haha. Just my random thoughts!


----------



## GrandRiverNitro (Jan 10, 2007)

I have young kids and I KNOW they hear worse than bull4hit at school and on the playground. People are just too sensitive too much. My .02


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

It’s interesting; you guys are saying that it’s silly these days not to let the racers talk the way they want to without giving them a penalty for say this or that and yet we use abbreviations like “BS” on here instead of typing out the full word. Aren’t we doing the same thing for the same reason?


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Jesse Bean said:


> That's total BS about the kids leavin the room stuff. You can't shelter them from everything and I can't imagine many really honestly conceal expletives from there kids these days. I hate it when people play that card. As for the fines, put the race on three second delay and bleep the few words that come from these drivers that may be offensive. If your concerned about that three second delay not being live enough for you then go to the freakin race and see it live. This way it'll be the networks decision what can be broadcasted and everyone can find somethin else to Bi*^h about!
> There, problem solved but Nascar won't do that b/c their about makin money and Cussing makes them money. so don't watch the race if you don't like people.


Jesse - let me worry about how I raise my kids. If you have any kids bring them to Maximus in Sept. and I'll drop some expletives on them...and as Heath is pushing me out the door I'll tell 'em that you can't shelter them forever. I hate when people play that card and justify robbing a child's innocence.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

McLin said:


> It’s interesting; you guys are saying that it’s silly these days not to let the racers talk the way they want to without giving them a penalty for say this or that and yet we use abbreviations like “BS” on here instead of typing out the full word. Aren’t we doing the same thing for the same reason?


And we pay ten bucks for this,lol.

As for RJ, dually noted.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

That’s ‘duly’ noted and.....whatever. This thread got way off course – it’s not just about our moral attitudes towards raising children...it’s about Tony Stewart saying whatever he feels like without any respect for who’s on the other side of the TV and being held accountable for it. So, duly note whatever you want...just remember it became a problem when you compared other people’s ethics with “playing a card”. I’ve been through this before, I take it seriously, and I assure you that raising kids has nothing in common with playing cards – duly noted.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

I appolagize for mouthing off. I can edit my comments but tony can't. I really believe that the broadcasters should have a delay to enable them to catch situations like this.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

No Problem...teammate!


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

waaaaaay to funny...


----------



## SteveHanson (May 11, 2007)

Are you guys gonna use the tongue when you kiss and make up?


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Easy Steve...that's inappropriate!


----------



## Bill Johnson (Jul 12, 2004)

All I know is, if I just won a second Brickyard race, climbed a fence with my crew, won Over a million Dollars of winnings, and I was caught up in the moment with emotion and joy, I'd probably do the same thing, and then kiss the Bricks. None of you could say that you wouldn't for sure.....I don't know of a single person that I've met in my lifetime that doesn't swear in general, even if it's once in a while....But, you throw a million or so dollars in the mix, and win a prestigious race..Again...I'd think that even that one person who "Never" swears wouldn't care who's looking or listening....  

Jason, were you this upset way back when, however long ago it was when Junior swore???Not starting anything, unless you want me to, just wondering in general, wouldn't want to see you contradict yourself Pally.... :wave:

GrandRiverNitro, your absolutely right.....My daughter is 9, and thinks she's 29 because of what takes place in the school systems..Kids aren't robots, you can't program them, they do have ears...But, you can "Try" to police what they hear, but then again, I can't take time off work to sit next to her every day, everywhere she goes until she's 18.....


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Bill,

If you re-read the posts you'll find that I only got 'upset' when it was suggested to "get over it" - which I shouldn't have taken personally. I've been in many public situations where I've had to ask people to stop swearing in the presence of kids - not only my own. Ever seen the look on a kids face after he hears the F-bomb for the first time? Of course it will eventually happen...but it shouldn't come from a role model. I tried to spark a discussion (which I got) about Stewart and how arrogant he is. Yes...Junior also slipped during genuine excitement, but Stewart seems to go out of his way to express his general lack of respect. He can't even respond to a question about 'climbing the fence' without being on the offense.

You can 'start' anything you want...I'll pretend it's 'SKULLED' talking. LOL.


----------

